# Pics from Marty and carrie's Steam Up



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a link to see pics taken today at Marty's..easier to post on Facebook...Enjoy!!




https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.4254698419056.163900.1633687971&type=1



Bubba


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Bubba, 
How about posting them here for us folks that don't do Facebook?


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Bubba. 
I am a FB member and I cannot see the pics either! 
Link says: 
This content is currently unavailable 
The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Bubba.... Great images of a great time...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for nothing, I don't do bookface. 
John


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba. If you going to only post pic on FB, you need ro reset your FB privacy settings to allow the public to view your pics. Either that or you're going to be flooded with friend requests.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Welp, leave it to Bubba, **** I didnt even know he and Marty had made up after there big tif last year.

Jethro


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

This content is currently unavailable. 


The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page. 
■ 
Return home


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Let's see if this works!!!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...254698419056.163900.1633687971&type=1&theater

Just copy and paste the above link, it works for me hope it works for you!! If not I'll delete the post or try!!



Guess it doesn't work for some people or everyone, won't let me delete???????????????//


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Same message.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

the link doesn't work for me either . 
As mentioned, it must be the posters settings.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

and the message I see 

This content is currently unavailable.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope this isn't going to be the only thread with pics from Marty's.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 22 Sep 2012 01:23 PM 
I hope this isn't going to be the only thread with pics from Marty's. 



*Nothing seen here.........Facebook sucks.*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Always someone wanting to do the Facebook thing. Please just put the pics here for us to enjoy. Less hassle to view here. Later RJD


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 22 Sep 2012 03:10 PM 
Always someone wanting to do the Facebook thing. Please just put the pics here for us to enjoy. Less hassle to view here. Later RJD 
Facebook has an option to share your pictures to the public even if they don't have a facebook account. But it requires the user to set their pictures as open to the public.... Or you have to be a friend to view them.
I post all of my pictures on MLS from FB and just use the HTML code and never have had a problem. But then I copy/paste the HTML code for each picture instead of providing a link. If I give I link out, I make sure I have the settings set to public.

Craig


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Here are some photos from Martys on Saturday. Not the best pictures but here they are. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8013560513/in/set-72157631598980527/lightbox/


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks RC for postin' the pic.s








It's been a tough day for me as I had wanted to come, but problems listed in my progress to come thread prevented my going








So it's like depression setting in on me today. One good thing I can say is Mom in law is doing better - still in the hospital and Rominov is doing well to - no broken bones. Funny, since I canceled and promised not to leave, the truck seems to run better too







Oh well, at least I have a loco to run in case the power goes out









Workin' on that sales list too. I will honor any price I qouted to all that was going to the event too.

Rocky


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice pics RCE. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gtrainman on 22 Sep 2012 06:27 PM 
Nice pics RCE. Thanks for sharing....  

Sane here to Tk's RCE


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Richard, nice to see some pics of the last one. 
John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I know lots of folks will be posting photos later, its just busy busy here. time flys, plus you visit with so many people your dead tired by bed time. 
Banquet was tight with so many folks.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. 

Anyone have a head count? 
Who traveled the farthest?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for the photos, and taking the time to put them onto Flickrl - very nice!

The trestle (last two in the set) looks perfect in that setting - is it new perhaps?

Yours Peter.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the images, Richard.... They're great....


----------



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

Love the photos. Sorry I couldn't be there to join you guys, but the flight from Holland was just too expensive.


----------

